# RIP Annie Cat



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

My sister in law had to put Annie cat to sleep today. Annie was an old lil lady cat. It was Annie who charmed me into being a cat lover and ultimately a cat owner. My SIL rescued her 12 years ago after being abandoned on the street in a Montreal winter. As she had been declawed she was pretty beat up. She was fully grown at that stage so unclear how old she was but the last year has really taken its toll. She had kidney failure and hyperthyroidism and despite treatment was just not doing great. She stopped grooming herself and was wondering around the apartment crying if my brother or SIL were not in sight. Over the past few months her ability to jump onto things had deminished. So today a huge lump appeared on her cheek and turns out to be very bad gum infection. Vet said only option was to remove her teeth. It was felt that due to her advanced years and poor health already deminished quality of life that dental extraction would only prolong her pain if she even made it through anaesthetic. 

So sleep well Annie cat. Say hello to my Mr Magoo and give him love.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

HUgs and prayers to your family and your family's loss of Annie...

PETPETS to Annie. You are missed no doubt, but may we always remember you are now free of your not feeling well...

RIP sweet ol' lady...


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

RIP Annie. You fought a good life and luckily had a family you loved you.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Run over the bridge Annie and check on my Teddy kitten...may you find peace now
So sorry for your loss


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Annie running free at the Bridge...
You will have your own special sunbeam to call your own...
You were loved and will be missed...


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of Annie.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So, so sorry your beloved Annie is gone. :sad But I'm so happy that she was taken from the streets so long ago into a loving family and had such a full life. RIP Annie.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks to you all for your kind words. Annie was such a sweet lady.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Annie. It sounds like she had a tough beginning - I can't imagine abandoning any cat, let alone a declawed one - but she was lucky to find your SIL and have 12 years of happiness.


----------

